# Jayswax - no reply..



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Placed an order over a week ago, received an order confirmation but no further update.

Sent messages to email and various social media channels without reply.

Even if the business isn't operating during the ongoing Covid situation you'd expect a notice or at least someone to be working or monitoring orders or social media.

This normal?


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

Typical Jayswax. Used twice, never again. Waited 17 working days for first order to come, second was over a month. Plenty of messages ignored too

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Ah okay assumed I was just being my normal impatient self but if your experience is anything to go by I could be waiting a while!!


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

The Facebook groups are riddled with issues from him, I've been meaning to pick up a pot of Wowo's signature as he's the only seller I can find but for the customer service I decided to leave it 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Could be covid issues. 
Effecting many companies world wide. 
Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I’ve been trying to contact a huge airline for the last 4 weeks with no reply. 


Gonz.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

great gonzo said:


> I've been trying to contact a huge airline for the last 4 weeks with no reply.
> 
> Gonz.


Yep fair point but it's understandable that airlines customer services are up the left with global travel put on hold, customers looking for refunds, updates etc.

This is a small detailing company - no website notices like a couple of bigger ones. Maybe I'm just impatient and used to receiving good service and at least some kind of acknowledgement of my contact - to read things and not reply gets on my nerves!


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Unfortunately I've used them once and nothing showed up at all. No response from them for anything, I would avoid at all costs. The reviews are awful 

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Don’t use this company. I waited two weeks and had to message him on Facebook, Instagram, his mrs Facebook, his website email and still no response. Eventually got a refund but they did it with zero communication.

It’s not just customer service skills he’s lacking, it’s basic manners.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

The usual, they do this outwith the Covid pandemic 

I had mine refunded in the end after contacting Paypal.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Have heard poor customer service about them on here previously, seems a real shame...


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Messaged the 'owner' on Facebook and got a reply a day later. Says the order is on it's way so going to see how that plays out before wasting an escalation with PayPal.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

atbalfour said:


> Messaged the 'owner' on Facebook and got a reply a day later. Says the order is on it's way so going to see how that plays out before wasting an escalation with PayPal.


He did this with me mate, then I got ignored


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi, I had this with a company I buy protein from. It is really annoying.....I lodged a complaint with my bank/Credit card provider. There is always a section linked to the transaction you made to jayswax saying (if you have not received goods). Place a complaint and they will get your money back/or try. Either way it gives them a kick up the ****!!. I got a reply and the goods as soon as the bank had been in touch with them.
Hope this helps.....it’s not what we need in times like these.
Regards
Paul


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Same here won an auction with Jayswax on 24th April and still not received and had to get eBay involved. Seems he's still selling from what I can see in his FB Group and is doing lots of offers at seemingly highly discounted prices.

Not taking any more chances buying from him


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm not sure what had happened with him but even his resellers have given up with him and been literally giving their stock away as they have had enough. 

Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Mine was April 26th and still no sign.

To be fair he has said it's been posted - I got an email saying my order was complete which seems to tally with this. I'm starting to get a bit impatient I must admit - if he's sent it on 5th May there is still an outside chance that it's in the Royal Mail system. Ordered from HDD on 5th May and no sign of it either.

Will give JaysWax until end of the week then going to PayPal.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

atbalfour said:


> Mine was April 26th and still no sign.
> 
> To be fair he has said it's been posted - I got an email saying my order was complete which seems to tally with this. I'm starting to get a bit impatient I must admit - if he's sent it on 5th May there is still an outside chance that it's in the Royal Mail system. Ordered from HDD on 5th May and no sign of it either.
> 
> Will give JaysWax until end of the week then going to PayPal.


Royal Mail are getting stuff to me and my posted stuff delivered in normal working time spans so no idea what's causing their delays other than holding onto/not sending out purchased goods.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

nbray67 said:


> Royal Mail are getting stuff to me and my posted stuff delivered in normal working time spans so no idea what's causing their delays other than holding onto/not sending out purchased goods.


I'm in NI and finding RM to be a bit unpredictable to be honest.

Lots of stuff does arrive as normal, unfortunately it's all the stuff I'm not so interested in... wife's makeup etc. :lol:


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I posted this on the last thread about Jayswax.

_'Just opened a dispute with them on paypal. Ordered on the 28/10/19 and no show by the 15/11/19. No reply to email asking where my stuff is. Avoid.
**Update: 21/11/19 - The goods have just arrived. So thats a 3 week delivery but they did come.'_
Last thread - https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5597900&postcount=25

Deffo open a Paypal dispute.


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

atbalfour said:


> I'm in NI and finding RM to be a bit unpredictable to be honest.


I'm in Republic and get everything delivered to NI (joys of being on the border) and it's always unpredictable even more so now lol


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I bought something from him in March which took two weeks to arrive after he had "marked" it as posted on eBay the day after I had paid.

When the parcel was delivered the post mark showed it had only been posted two days prior which was 10 days after I had paid!

So this time I won an auction for 4 x 200ml pots of wax which I got very cheap and I never got them and the responses to messages asking where they were left a lot to be desired. 

To be fair to eBay they gave a full refund within about 15 minutes of escalating which I was able to do yesterday.

Never again for me and if they do ever arrive I'll happily send them back to him


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

IanG said:


> So this time I won an auction for 4 x 200ml pots of wax which I got very cheap and I never got them and the responses to messages asking where they were left a lot to be desired.
> 
> Never again for me and if they do ever arrive I'll happily send them back to him


Happens quite a lot if he doesn't get what he wants for the waxes on Ebay.

If you win it cheap, you won't be getting it seems to be the norm from his Ebay sales at the mo, there's plenty on there, most will be the same wax that he didn't post to a winning low bid!!


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

nbray67 said:


> Happens quite a lot if he doesn't get what he wants for the waxes on Ebay.
> 
> If you win it cheap, you won't be getting it seems to be the norm from his Ebay sales at the mo, there's plenty on there, most will be the same wax that he didn't post to a winning low bid!!


If he's doing that he deserves to be stopped from selling on eBay

I've ordered some stuff from elsewhere and at least it should be here for the weekend


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

IanG said:


> If he's doing that he deserves to be stopped from selling on eBay
> 
> I've ordered some stuff from elsewhere and at least it should be here for the weekend


I had this exact same issue, picked some up cheaper than RRP. Many messages and 3 weeks later it Turned up, posted the day before

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

PayPal claim logged. Let's hope it forces him to get the finger out.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

As suggested, I got a delivery today a couple of days after logging a PayPal claim. Item posted on 13 May.

If that wasn't annoying enough, I was sent a different (cheaper) product to the one I ordered and random Jayswax samples which I believe are to disguise that.

Anyway, I've finally arrived at the conclusion I should have nearly a month ago... do not buy from this seller.


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

atbalfour said:


> As suggested, I got a delivery today a couple of days after logging a PayPal claim. Item posted on 13 May.
> 
> If that wasn't annoying enough, I was sent a different (cheaper) product to the one I ordered and random Jayswax samples which I believe are to disguise that.
> 
> Anyway, I've finally arrived at the conclusion I should have nearly a month ago... do not buy from this seller.


I had this exact same issue dude, you're not alone! I got cheaper alternative and I haven't ordered since. Only issue I have now is he's the only shop I can find that stock Wowo's Signature wax and I want a new pot 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

crxftyyy said:


> I had this exact same issue dude, you're not alone! I got cheaper alternative and I haven't ordered since. Only issue I have now is he's the only shop I can find that stock Wowo's Signature wax and I want a new pot
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I'd sack it off and wait rather than use him. Dont know how hes not been shut down.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Agree, I wouldn't trust a word of what he says. When I asked him (on FB messenger to his personal profile - hardly conventional) he didn't even apologise, just told me where to return it to. He knows fine rightly he's sent me a different and inferior product and hoping the wait and the other tat will gloss over it. 

If ever I am going to pay for confirmation of return delivery it's with this guy.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

So items were returned some time ago and received by Jason (signed delivery). Despite having agreed that I would receive a full refund including the cost of my return postage I received a message from PayPal stating that they were offering a PARTIAL refund of £20 to resolve the issue. 

Won't reply on Facebook so had to change the case type on PayPal and going after the full amount that way. I know it's only £35 but the principle of a guy like this continuing to do business is troubling.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

I pointed him in the direction of this thread and suddenly messages were read and received a refund. Not including the postage he promised, but never mind. I'll claim that through PayPal's return postage scheme.

Very coincidental (or selective) timing of replies.....


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

nbray67 said:


> Happens quite a lot if he doesn't get what he wants for the waxes on Ebay.
> 
> If you win it cheap, you won't be getting it seems to be the norm from his Ebay sales at the mo, there's plenty on there, most will be the same wax that he didn't post to a winning low bid!!


Looks like it's happened to another buyer probably for the same relisted item so as you said it looks like he's relisting the same item hoping someone bids what he wants and will then post.


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

I'd love to buy some of his QD sprays and Wax's. In light of this i most certainly won't now. At any price. Ever. I have strong morals !

Hope he see's this message and see's how his actions have a consequence....


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Agreed. It is a shame as he also stocks some brands that are tricky to get hold of. The chance of you receiving those items at all, never mind quickly are slim in my experience.


----------



## langl3y (Aug 13, 2015)

It's disappointing to see a company like Jayswax is so bad a customer service and communication, there are products on this website that I would like to buy, but like most of you say, it's not worth the hassle and time to order them in the first place. 

I have used other means to get products I have been looking at, I hope he can sort out the problems he is having (I understand the current circumstances)


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

sevenfourate said:


> I'd love to buy some of his QD sprays and Wax's. In light of this i most certainly won't now. At any price. Ever. I have strong morals !
> 
> Hope he see's this message and see's how his actions have a consequence....


Same here. I bet many of us are lurking and thinking the same. These warning threads have come up over and over again.


----------



## Mart987 (Apr 13, 2017)

Ripped my wife off recently when she bought a load of items for my birthday. I’m done with him, guys a waste of space.
Don’t fall for the coved excuse guy was not sending out items and ignoring emails etc. long before that.


----------

